# Pacers All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Mark Jackson

*SG-* Reggie Miller

*SF-* Detlef Schrempf

*PF-* George McGinnis

*C-* Mel Daniels

*Bench*

*1-* Jermaine O'neal
*2-* Rik Smits
*3-* Billy Knight
*4-* Clark Kellogg
*5-* Danny Granger
*6-* Jamaal Tinsley
*7-* Dale Davis


That's my team. Who do you guys got?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's your all-time coach?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll write up one tomorrow, but I've got to have Antonio Davis in there too.


Someone please ban me if I somehow work Jon Bender onto my team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jalen Rose?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron Artest might be on mine...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I probably should've had Artest on the bench but I hate his ****ing guts.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ronnie postal is the man.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I might be the only Pacers fan that still likes Artest


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nah, I'm right with you. I still love Artest, even as Metta World Peace.

My team:

C - Mel Daniels/JO/Rik Smits
PF - George McGinnis/Dale Davis/Antonio Davis
SF - Roger Brown/Ron Artest/Chuck Person
SG - Reggie Miller/Jalen Rose
PG - Mark Jackson/Freddie Lewis/Jamaal Tinsley

I'm sure I'm still forgetting a few.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I've never looked at Chuck Person's stats until now, almost 19 ppg straight out of college...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I've never looked at Chuck Person's stats until now, almost 19 ppg straight out of college...


Dude was matching Larry Bird shot-for-shot in the 1991 playoffs. He was incredible. If Reggie Miller turned around the franchise, Chuck Person started to turn it around. We were hopeless until we drafted him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Chuck Person **** totally forgot about him. He definitely belongs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I used to light it up with Chuck Person in Tecmo Basketball for the Nintendo. '91 rosters, I think.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I might be the only Pacers fan that still likes Artest


I don't hate him by any means. When I look back on Pacers Artest I still love the guy.

When I look at Metta World Peace I'm like "Meh, I could care less either way."


Dude went off the deep end, but I remember him fondly. Those were good times pre Malice.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't start watching until the late 90's, so I'm making my list from guys I watched only.


*PG - Jackson - Tinsley - Hill
SG - Miller - Rose - George
SF - Artest - Granger - Croshere
PF - JO - West - Antonio Davis
C -Smits - Miller - Dale Davis*

Feel bad leaving off Hibbert, Bender, Harrington and Best.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Harrington is a bum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I liked him when he was here. Solid defender.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought that Harrington was a great 6th man off the bench when he was here his first time around. That's pretty much the only role I've liked him in his career, I even bought a jersey of his back in the day.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG- Freddie Lewis
SG- Reggie Miller
SF- Chuck Person
PF- George McGinnis
C- Mel Daniels

Bench
------------

6- Roger Brown
7- Billy Knight
8- Mark Jackson
9- Jermaine O'Neal
10- Bob Netolicky
11- Clark Kellogg
12- Detlef Schrempf


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

Starting 5

PG- Mark Jackson

SG- Reggie Miller

SF- Ron Artest

PF- George McGinnis

C- Jermaine O'neal

Bench

1- Jalen Rose
2- Mel Daniels
3- Rik Smits
4- Clark Kellogg
5- Billy Knight
6- Jamaal Tinsley
7- Dale Davis


----------

